# The bad drug Crestor and IBS



## tummybummy (Nov 18, 2004)

My Doctor put me on Crestor to lower my cloresttal and now I have IBS real real bad. I got off of the drug and still dont feel all that good. Has anyone taken that drug. The FDA is looking at taking it off the market


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Its funny that i should read your post because not ten minutes ago there was mention on the news that they were thinking of taking it off the market. They also want to get rid of the asthma drug serevent (which i take for asthma). Guess we are never safe eh?


----------

